# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  بناطيل للبنات اخر صيحه

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



بناطيل حلوه كتير يارب يعجبكم

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## دليلة

حلوين يسلمو باربسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center][/align]


منوره سوسنى

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين يسلمو باربسيا


مش احلى منك منورتيني دلول

----------


## المالك الحزين

جميل جدا جدا زوئك جميل جدا بعأد
بس دايما بيجي على الاخر وبقصر :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

يسلموووو باريسيا 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> جميل جدا جدا زوئك جميل جدا بعأد
> بس دايما بيجي على الاخر وبقصر


الاجمل طلتك ربي يخليك 
لا مابتقصر طلتك كرم

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووو باريسيا


الله يسلمك ويخليكي

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
بجننوا 
يشلموووو باريسيا :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
الله يسلمك ابو عوده 
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلوووووووووين كتير يسلمو عالصور ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجننو كثير 

كتير حلوين باريسيا
وخصوصا اخر واحد
كثير صاير في منو بالبلد

----------


## down to you

:Icon15: 
يسلمو

----------


## لعيونك يا عبدالله

الصور حلوين لطالما اللي ضافهم احلى :Eh S(7):

----------

